# Fuel transfer pump



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

What brand/ type fuel transfer pump do you guys use. I had two motors go out this week. One 12v. and one 110v. One started leaking fuel out motor housing. I refuse to spend any more money on electric pumps. Bought one new 110 volt month ago , put it on 500 gal. storage tank, motor went out before the 500 gallon tank was empty. Mostly pumps are tuthill fill-rite. I have a hand cranked gear pump on my portable fuel tank that I have used for over 30 years and is still working great. It is called Turbostar super pump, has 2 " inlet and 2" out. Will pump about 60 GPM open end and about 30 GPM through 2 GPI filter/meter combinations. have tried to find info on internet to buy another one.

Can't find one word about that pump. Anyone ever heard of this or know wher I may find one new or used? Thanks for any help.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've had a GPI on a 90 gal tank for the past 18 years, pump about a 2000 gal a year with It. The only problems I have had was a bad switch and a broken handle. 
Called GPI and they were very helpfull. New parts arrived a week later. Same pump is still going strong.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I have three Fill Rite's and one old Tuthill (one and the same now maybe?). The Tuthill has a small drip leak. No problems out of the other three. I've never heard of Turbostar Super Pump. This reminds me, I believe the Gestapo, er a the EPA, has extended its deadline to file a spill plan to sometime this Fall. The original date was back in May but I read somewhere where they moved it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

WE have three tanks on the farm, a 1000 for road fuel, a 2000 gallon for winter fuel and a 4000.

The 1000 and 2000 both have Fill-Rites but both are older than dirt and both have had the bronze impeller blades changed at least once. Most likely no matter the brand the newer ones are either imported or use imported parts in them therefore the lack of reliability.

The best pump we have is an old Gas-boy pump from a service station that is hooked to the 4000 gallon tank. Big ole one inch hose and auto nozzle on it, that baby will move some serious fuel.

One of these days I intend to plumb the 2000 over to the Gas-boy as well and use ball valves to select whether I want summer or winter fuel.

Paid $150 for the 4000 gallon and the Gas-boy pump at an auction. $125 for the pump and $25 for the tank.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Paid $150 for the 4000 gallon and the Gas-boy pump at an auction. $125 for the pump and $25 for the tank.


Wow. It must have been one cold, rainy day.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I was just discussing this subject today with a couple guys. They do dozer/trackhoe work. The owner had a fill-rite w/meter that is a little over a year old and has pumped over 8000 gal already. He says he usually can't get one to last over a year no matter what brand.

I have a fill-rite that I bought last year.I like it so far. Guy I work for has two fill-rite and two GPI. The GPI seem to pump slower and don't look as well built. They seem to be built alot cheaper thanthe fill-rite. One of the GPI doesn't work at the moment. Haven't had time to diagnose the problem on it yet.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bonfire said:


> Wow. It must have been one cold, rainy day.


Middle of the summer actually, Dad was on a buying streak. Was a neighbor and was just a few miles away. Bought a 8 row corn reel, the FF 250 batch dryer we replaced last year, a 36' 9 ring bin and the tank and pump. Tank and pump sold about dead last took most of the day to get to the end and a lot of people got tired of waiting, was hotter than Hades as well.

At one miserable cold rainy auction I did pick up a steam cleaner I still use for $25, was the last thing sold.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've had lousy luck with both the GPI and fill rite 12V pumps.The elec motor craps out on me.Elec motor shop said not worth fixing.It does bounce around in back of pickup all yr.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

All ours are diaphragm type lever pumps at least 30+ years old. Very slow but reliable.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> All ours are diaphragm type lever pumps at least 30+ years old. Very slow but reliable.


Had one of those once, takes a long time to fill the big 4 wheel drive with the 200 gallon tank. Two of my haymaking tractors hold a touch over 100 gallons each.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Takes long enough to fill the 35 gallon tank on my mowing tractor, would hate to move 200 gallons. 1/4 gallon per cycle of the lever! The one on my truck is only on a 45 gallon drum strapped to the headache rack. The other one is on the 250 gallon little farm tank.



mlappin said:


> mlappin, on 24 Jul 2013 - 3:48 PM, said:
> Had one of those once, takes a long time to fill the big 4 wheel drive with the 200 gallon tank. Two of my haymaking tractors hold a touch over 100 gallons each.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for replies everyone. Bought GPI hand pump. IT is going on my Hiway fuel for my truck so wont need to pump much at any one time.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one heavy duty 15gpm Fil-rite and one old Tuthill and two GPI's One GPI doesnt work and the other is slow as molasses. I will not buy a GPI again.


----------

